# Dances with wolves - John Dunbar theme



## pcnog11

Does anyone know this piece? It is and outstanding piece for the movie. So well structured that sets the tone of the movement of people from one place to another. the pace of the music breath with you. You can almost smell the fresh air in the mountains!


----------



## Judith

Yes!! Hear it a lot on the radio. Beautiful piece of music!!


----------



## mbhaub

Yes, indeed it's beautiful. So simple and effective. And critics love to trash it calling it simplistic, insipid, uninspired, trivial...but don't listen to those people. It's quite folk-song like and its simple harmony makes it that much stronger. John Barry didn't write a lot of music that I care for, to be honest. But damn, that's one fine tune.


----------



## Pugg

Never seen the film, so no comment n the music either.


----------



## helenora

Never seen the movie, but heard the soundtrack by John Barry and loved it, I think I´ll put this movie on my watch list.


----------



## pcnog11

mbhaub said:


> Yes, indeed it's beautiful. So simple and effective. And critics love to trash it calling it simplistic, insipid, uninspired, trivial...but don't listen to those people. It's quite folk-song like and its simple harmony makes it that much stronger. John Barry didn't write a lot of music that I care for, to be honest. But damn, that's one fine tune.


Critics never have statue erect for them....


----------

